# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Cài WinXP lại được không?

## iseovip5

*cho em hỏi.máy cài phần mềm đóng băng.nay đã bị quên password.như thế thì em bỏ đĩa winxp vào cài lại có được hay không?mong anh chị tư vẫn cho.em xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## seluoncocach

được chứ.cài lại win và fomat c là ok!!!

----------


## tuanesport

khả năng bạn cài mới nếu quên pw chương trình đóng băng là 95%
chúc thành công!

----------


## thichduthu

bạn ơi khi mà đã đóng băng ổ đĩa mà bạn quên pass thì bỏ đĩa win cài lại là ok ngay thôi
vì bạn phải biết một điều rằng chương trình đóng băng ổ đĩa chỉ hoạt đọng khi đã vào win rồi
còn bạn cài lại win gọi là format ở màn hình dos vì vậy đương nhiên là đc thôi
còn nếu bạn chạy vào win rồi format thì sẽ ko mất đc dữ liệu
cài win ok

----------


## doanhson91

nếu chỉ vì cái đóng băng deepfreeze bị quên pass mà phải cài lại win thì không nên !.bạn hãy gỡ nó ra .bay giờ ko còn khó nữa đâu .

còn nếu bạn vẫn muốn cài win thì vẫn được .khi ấy đóng băng sẽ mất đi

----------


## conghung999

*nghe các bạn tư vẫn.mình có nghe nói là khi format ổ c mới cái win thì làm sao hệ điều hành nó khơi động được.vì khi bỏ đĩa win vô máy nó khỏi động mới chọn ô cd và cài được.như thế thì format ổ c trươc khi cài win có được không?*

----------


## Men

> *nghe các bạn tư vẫn.mình có nghe nói là khi format ổ c mới cái win thì làm sao hệ điều hành nó khơi động được.vì khi bỏ đĩa win vô máy nó khỏi động mới chọn ô cd và cài được.như thế thì format ổ c trươc khi cài win có được không?*


cái này mình đã từng làm, format ổ c xong, cài lại win vẫn đc mà. trước kia mình thử mấy bản ghost, toàn format bằng đĩa boot xong, cài ghost thì mấy file ghost bị lỗi ko ghost đc, vậy là đành phải cài lại win mà khi đó ổ c dã trống,

----------


## Hongthanhauto

nếu như mà bạn format ở màn hình dos thì format được còn vào win format ổ c ko đc đâu bạn ạ, vì khi vào win thì nó đã có df rồi format khi khởi động lại thì vẫn như là chưa format thôi

----------


## Mai Chi

tuanprovp nói đúng .mà cũng dễ hiểu thôi bạn ơi 
khi bạn khởi động win .win đang chạy trên c mà bạn fomat c thì windows không cho phép fomat đâu .nó chỉ cho fomat ổ đĩa ko có hệ điều hành đang chạy thôi

còn fomat ở dos thì dĩ nhiên là được .vì môi trường dos khác hoàn toàn môi trường win .nó độc lập nhau nên bạn fomat c cũng ok 
fomat rồi cài lại win từ dos càng tốt bạn ạ .

----------


## tieudiep

được mà , mình từng trải rùi ,

----------


## ketoanbacviet79

bạn vào bios chọn chddoooj chạy bằng cd-rom thì nó sẻ khởi động từ ổ cd thôi bạn

----------


## honghuebds

cái này ngồi cài lại thì được thôi vì khi đó ổ c sẽ bị format mà.

----------


## kitelag

bạn đừng nghĩ xa nữa ngocchung à bạn chỉ cần cài theo cách bình thường cho đĩa vào format phân vùng lại ổ đĩa rồi cài bình thường là được , gút lắc !

----------


## bao245

> *cho em hỏi.máy cài phần mềm đóng băng.nay đã bị quên password.như thế thì em bỏ đĩa winxp vào cài lại có được hay không?mong anh chị tư vẫn cho.em xin cảm ơn!*


 cái này thì đâu cần thiết phải cài win làm gì cho mệt hả bạn cái deepfreeze này gỡ dễ thôi bạn ah
bạn mà còn bộ cài của nó thì vào cái bộ cài đó chạy nó là ok
nếu mất bộ cài thì có thể tải lại bộ cài cùng version rùi chạy
còn có 1 cách là bạn tải cái undeepfreeze cùng version về chạy là tan ngay thôi

----------

